# bootsschein f, elektro aussenborder???



## thomsen3 (17. April 2011)

hallo zusammen,
ich weis nicht ober in diesem threat richtig bin mit meiner frage...
stelle sie aber trotzdem mal da ich bei google nix gefunden habe...
ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein kleines bassboat zu zulegen und das am bug mit einem bug-e-aussenborder und am heck nen 5 oder (gedrosseltem) 6 ps ( nicht führerscheinplichtig) benziner zu bestücken.

die frage ist jezt ob meine rechnung auf geht und elektromotor auch nicht führerscheinplichtig ist?
wenn dann sollte es der minn kota powerdrive 55 werden oder das neuere model...
ich wäre euch f  eure antworten sehr dankbar....


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. April 2011)

*AW: bootsschein f, elektro aussenborder???*

Da nur die Leistung des Einzelmotors zählt und Du mit dem E-Motor eh keinen Exraschub erhältst, ist alles im grünen Bereich!


----------



## thomsen3 (17. April 2011)

*AW: bootsschein f, elektro aussenborder???*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Da nur die Leistung des Einzelmotors zählt und Du mit dem E-Motor eh keinen Exraschub erhältst, ist alles im grünen Bereich!



ja aber ich kann doch auch nur mit dem elektromotor strecke machen ohne den benziner . und wollte gerne wissen ob der elektromotor aleine führerscheinplichtig ist oder nicht.
i


----------



## mathei (17. April 2011)

*AW: bootsschein f, elektro aussenborder???*

e- motor ist führerscheinfrei. 5 ps ist die grenze für alles. solltest aber trotzdem die regeln auf dem wasser kennen. es ist ein graus was manchmal auf dem wasser unterwegs ist. bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## thomsen3 (18. April 2011)

*AW: bootsschein f, elektro aussenborder???*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> e- motor ist führerscheinfrei. 5 ps ist die grenze für alles. solltest aber trotzdem die regeln auf dem wasser kennen. es ist ein graus was manchmal auf dem wasser unterwegs ist. bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.



da haste recht...
haste da nen tipp wo man sich da info besorgen oder sich einlesen kann?


----------



## detlefb (18. April 2011)

*AW: bootsschein f, elektro aussenborder???*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> da haste recht...
> haste da nen tipp wo man sich da info besorgen oder sich einlesen kann?



Hier:
http://www.bsh.de/de/Produkte/Infom...dem_Wasser/SicherheitimSee-Kuestenbereich.pdf
und viel Spaß auf dem Wasser|wavey:


----------



## mathei (18. April 2011)

*AW: bootsschein f, elektro aussenborder???*

jo genau die richtige seite. kurz verinnelichen und dann viel vergnügen auf dem wasser


----------



## thomsen3 (19. April 2011)

*AW: bootsschein f, elektro aussenborder???*

danke euch


----------



## angler-atze (19. April 2011)

*AW: bootsschein f, elektro aussenborder???*

Hallo,
wie schon vorher erwähnt kann ich nur bestätigen, dass Du ohne Führerschein bis max 5PS an der Propellerwelle ohne Führerschein fahren darfst, also auch Elektro.
Ich kann Dir aber nur selber raten, Dich vorher gerade eingehend mit den Grundregeln zum Thema Bootfahren zu beschäftigen, es gibt dazu ausreichende Literatur und auch vieles im Internet.
Und wenn es aufs Meer geht, tue Dir selber einen Gefallen und beoabachte permanent Wetter und Veränderungen, bin öfter mit dem Boot da draussen und habe und werde nie den Respekt vor dem Meer verlieren. Viel Spaß und ich denke ich spreche für alle Bootfahrer, dass wir mal klein angefangen haben und wenn wir einmal angefangen haben, kommt bald der Schein und dass grössere Boot.
Peteri Heil


----------

